# craftsman dlt 2000 problems



## thetractordude (Mar 18, 2014)

Does anyone know why a dlt 2000 tractor would smell like it is burning oil every time it is used for more than an hour??? I checked every gasket and seal and no oil is leaking so im stumped!!!arty:arty::zoomin:


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

how long have you had it


----------



## thetractordude (Mar 18, 2014)

its an 02 with a 05 engine in it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could it be a bit of oil residue on the exhaust, or maybe the engine IS burning oil. Keep an eye on your oil level, just in case it is using oil.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

thetractordude said:


> Does anyone know why a dlt 2000 tractor would smell like it is burning oil every time it is used for more than an hour??? I checked every gasket and seal and no oil is leaking so im stumped!!!arty:arty::zoomin:




Check the little hose that goes from the breather to the engine behind the carb. What hp, and engine does it have?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You might also check the cooling fins to make sure it isn't overheating.


----------

